# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 877 ADSL2+ how to

## andonisvoug

Γειά σας παιδιά,
Μετά από πολλά προβλήματα που είχα (μετά την αναβάθμιση της γραμμής μου σε Τελλας Ζιστο 12/1) με δύο Zyxel (660H-D1 kai 661HW-61) αποφάσισα να πάρω ένα αξιόπιστο Μοντεμ. Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο (κυρίως εδώ στο adslgr) αποφάσισα να αγοράσω ένα Cisco.
Έχοντας κάποια άκρη λοιπόν στο εξωτερικό, τελικά πήρα το Cisco 877 με τελικό κόστος 250 ευρώ (καλή τιμή σωστά ?).
Το έστησα λοιπόν χθές, και εύκολα συνδέθηκα στο Ιντερνετ μέσω SDM.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν συγχρονίζει πάνω από 8 Mbps και αυτό γιατί δεν μπαίνει σε ADSL2+.
Πώς γίνεται αυτό βρέ παιδιά ?
Μήπως πρέπει να κάνω και Update Firmware και IOS? Τώρα έχω 12.4(4)Τ8. Πως γίνεται αυτό?



```
Building configuration...
 
Current configuration : 4470 bytes
!
! Last configuration change at 10:30:31 PCTime Wed Apr 16 2008 by xxx ! NVRAM config last updated at 16:56:29 PCTime Tue Apr 15 2008 by cisco !
version 12.4
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone service password-encryption service sequence-numbers !
hostname TellasCisco
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 51200 debugging
logging console critical
enable secret 5 
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy
!
clock timezone PCTime 2
clock summer-time PCTime date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00 ip subnet-zero no ip source-route ip cef no ip dhcp use vrf connected ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1 ip dhcp excluded-address xxx.xxx.xxx.30 !
ip dhcp pool sdm-pool1
   import all
   network xxx.xxx.xxx.24 255.255.255.248
   dns-server 62.169.194.17 62.169.194.18
   default-router xxx.xxx.xxx.30
!
!
ip tcp synwait-time 10
no ip bootp server
ip name-server 62.169.194.17
ip name-server 62.169.194.18
ip ssh time-out 60
ip ssh authentication-retries 2
!
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-126912509  enrollment selfsigned  subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-126912509
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-126912509
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-126912509  certificate self-signed 01
  3082024D 308201B6 A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030
  30312E30 2C060355 04031325 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274
  69666963 6174652D 31323639 31323530 39301E17 0D303230 33303130 30303634
  365A170D 32303031 30313030 30303030 5A303031 2E302C06 03550403 1325494F
  532D5365 6C662D53 69676E65 642D4365 72746966 69636174 652D3132 36393132
  35303930 819F300D 06092A86 4886F70D 01010105 0003818D 00308189 02818100
  B48CE921 27BAA4C1 9AF577A9 CDF99510 EC090422 AA142713 B7D6B940 FB0159A8
  71B89BA2 EEF1A929 52FF0E3C 81CB18FF 1197409D 3B11E062 CE270953 A6E42A55
  1CA372C4 D4F9D3C8 1A8C1CFB 6EEA0D77 88FF3179 0496241F D9F1E1F5 FC44BF11
  7D83318C 9CAE0219 E9C17D5D 7CB73FD8 64E1C25B 85C82D3D 2D5F4B8C F5F01E0B
  02030100 01A37730 75300F06 03551D13 0101FF04 05300301 01FF3022 0603551D
  11041B30 19821779 6F75726E 616D652E 796F7572 646F6D61 696E2E63 6F6D301F
  0603551D 23041830 16801488 12B8F108 893F4FD6 61DF6362 B1134F3C DE41C230
  1D060355 1D0E0416 04148812 B8F10889 3F4FD661 DF6362B1 134F3CDE 41C2300D
  06092A86 4886F70D 01010405 00038181 009991DE F8C3D4E8 914897E3 1F330156
  E131D3AE 34BE4B9F A19E2E14 1FEE2605 08550236 6953D3CA 8EEFA2F9 A30148BD
  9E92FB5E 7FD473D7 BDFAE73B 236ACE39 A29BB195 D9A6919A 8D09ECCC 069DA729
  391184D2 B0D67570 31360401 0C567319 FC1E36B4 F6B1884E AD033400 6916796E
  FD7ACC5A C11B3C69 53760323 A2F8130D 1C
  quit
username xxx privilege 15 secret 5 xxx
!
!
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip route-cache flow
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$$ES_WAN$
 pvc 8/35
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface Vlan1
 description $ETH-SW-LAUNCH$$INTF-INFO-HWIC 4ESW$$ES_LAN$$FW_INSIDE$  ip address xxx.xxx.xxx.30 255.255.255.248  no ip redirects  no ip unreachables  no ip proxy-arp  ip route-cache flow  ip tcp adjust-mss 1412 !
interface Dialer0
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1452
 encapsulation ppp
 ip route-cache flow
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication chap callin
 ppp chap hostname xxχ  chap password 7 xxx !
ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 60 life 86400 requests 10000 !
logging trap debugging
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!
control-plane
!
banner login ^CAuthorized access only!
 Disconnect IMMEDIATELY if you are not an authorized user!^C !
line con 0
 login local
 no modem enable
 transport output telnet
line aux 0
 login local
 transport output telnet
line vty 0 4
 privilege level 15
 login local
 transport input telnet ssh
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
scheduler allocate 4000 1000
scheduler interval 500
end
```

----------


## mspant

Ίσως δεις διαφορά αν κάνεις το παρακάτω στο int atm0 από auto σε adsl2+

dsl operating-mode auto <----- adsl2+

----------


## andonisvoug

Και πως γίνεται αυτό ? Μήπως μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις ?
Παρόλα αυτά θα ήθελα να μπορέσω να το κάνω Upgrade.
Ευχαριστώ.
Αντώνης

........Auto merged post: andonisvoug added 115 Minutes and 37 Seconds later........

Πω-πώ
δεν δάγκωνα τη γλώσσα μου καλύτερα, άρρχισε και το Sisco να κάνει Disconnect's.
Τώρα τι γίνεται βρε παιδιά ?

----------


## gatoulas

Δώσε το output του show dsl interface atm0

----------


## andonisvoug

Φιλε Gatoula
Θα το στειλω μόλις πάω στο σπίτι, γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή είναι Disconnected και δεν μπορώ να κάνω login απο τη δουλειά που βρίσκομαι.
Πάω να τρελαθώ από τότε που αναβάθμισα τη γραμμή μου. Μόνο το φτηνιάρικο Linksys WAG654 δεν κάνει συνέχεια disconnects. Είναι δυνατόν ? Αυτό για μένα σημαίνει ότι είναι πρόβλημα Μόντεμ και όχι γραμμής, σωστά ?

----------


## alexkhr

> Και πως γίνεται αυτό ? Μήπως μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις ?
> [


Μπές στο cli και γράψε τα παρακάτω:

interface ATM0
 description CONNECTION TO ADSL LINE
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip route-cache flow
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode adsl2+

----------


## andonisvoug

O.k 
Μετά από 1μιση ώρα προσπαθειών τελικά συνδέθηκε το Cisco.



```

ATM0
Alcatel 20190 chipset information
                ATU-R (DS)                      ATU-C (US)
Modem Status:    Showtime (DMTDSL_SHOWTIME)
DSL Mode:        ITU G.992.1 (G.DMT) Annex A
ITU STD NUM:     0x01                            0x1
Vendor ID:       'STMI'                          'P   '
Vendor Specific: 0x0000                          0x0000
Vendor Country:  0x0F                            0xB5
Capacity Used:   80%                             98%
Noise Margin:    12.0 dB                          6.0 dB
Output Power:    20.0 dBm                        12.5 dBm
Attenuation:     22.0 dB                          9.0 dB
Defect Status:   None                            None
Last Fail Code:  None
Watchdog Counter: 0xB3
Watchdog Resets: 0
Selftest Result: 0x00
Subfunction:     0x00
Interrupts:      7658 (0 spurious)
PHY Access Err:  0
Activations:     1
LED Status:      ON
LED On Time:     100
LED Off Time:    100
Init FW:         embedded
Operation FW:    embedded
FW Version:      2.542

                 Interleave             Fast    Interleave              Fast
Speed (kbps):             0             8128             0               864
Cells:                    0            21412             0            340075
Reed-Solomon EC:          0                0             0                 0
CRC Errors:               0                0             0                 1
Header Errors:            0                0             0                 0

LOM Monitoring : Disabled


DMT Bits Per Bin
000: 0 0 0 0 0 0 2 3 5 8 9 A B B C C
010: C C C C C C C C B B A 9 7 7 5 2
020: 0 0 0 0 0 8 9 9 9 A A A A A A A
030: B B B B B B B B B B B B B B B B
040: 0 B B B B B B B B B B B B B B B
050: B B B B B B B B B B B B B B 2 B
060: B B B B B B A B A B B B B A A B
070: B B A B A A A A A A A A A A B A
080: A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A
090: A A A A A A A A 9 9 A A 9 A A A
0A0: A A A A A 9 A 9 A A 9 9 9 9 9 9
0B0: 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9
0C0: 9 A A A A A A A A A A 8 9 9 9 7
0D0: 4 3 9 A A A 9 A A 9 9 A A A A 9
0E0: 9 8 A A 9 9 9 9 8 A 9 9 A A A 9
0F0: A A A A A 9 9 A 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9

DSL: Training log buffer capability is not enabled
```

----------


## Lagman

fast path 0 errors ?

tracert www.esport-servers.de

----------


## alexkhr

> fast path 0 errors ?


Ti είναι αυτό?

----------


## andonisvoug

```
Tracing route to www.esport-servers.de [85.131.132.5]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ipa30.198.tellas.gr [χχχ.χχχ.χχχ.30]
  2    13 ms    13 ms    13 ms  62.169.255.23
  3    14 ms    13 ms    13 ms  62.169.192.69
  4    96 ms    96 ms    95 ms  Frankfurt4.de.ALTER.NET [139.4.81.1]
  5    98 ms    98 ms    98 ms  so-4-2-0.XR2.FFT1.ALTER.NET [149.227.17.125]
  6    98 ms    97 ms   101 ms  so-1-3-0.TL1.FFT1.ALTER.NET [146.188.15.193]
  7    89 ms    89 ms    89 ms  so-0-0-0.BR1.FFT1.ALTER.NET [146.188.4.218]
  8    71 ms    71 ms    71 ms  Verizon.FRA-1-eth0-224.de.lambdanet.net [217.71.
104.177]
  9    81 ms    81 ms    83 ms  FRA-3-eth100.de.lambdanet.net [217.71.96.70]
 10    83 ms   167 ms    83 ms  Link11-FRA.de.lambdanet.net [217.71.97.218]
 11    81 ms    78 ms    80 ms  mail.sn4u.de [85.131.132.5]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Lagman

13ms και είσαι fast path ? μάλον δεν εισαι . Η ήσουνα και άλλαξε .

96ms απο τον τεταρτο κομβο ? χαχαχαχα πεταει η τελλας σου λεω.

----------


## andonisvoug

Βρε παιδιά, πέστε μου πώς να κάνω upgrade στο firmware/IOS μήπως βρώ την ησυχία μου.

----------


## euri

Αυτό ίσως να βοηθήσει  :Smile:

----------


## andonisvoug

Ο.κ
Πρώτον, to site της Cisco δεν με αφήνει να κατεβάσω τίποτα, ενώ είμαι logged in. Μήπως μπορώ να βάλω αυτό που αναφέρει ο φίλος εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=186728  ή δεν κάνει για μένα.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω το FW 2.542
Δεύτερον, ποιόν TFTP Server δουλεύετε εσείς?
Άραγε θα μπορούσα να κάνω upgrade μέσω του SDM File->File management ?  

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά

----------


## AthanasiosDim

Ναι μπορεις και εγω ετσι το εκανα SDM File->File management απλα το ριχνεις μεσα και κανεις restart το ρουτερ.

----------


## andonisvoug

O.k 
Νομίζω ότι τα σκ@τωσ@ .
έβαλα το αρχείο που δίνει ο φίλος σε αυτο το thread http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=186728
στη flash, έκανα delete το παλιό, πήρα πρώτα βέβαια backup το παλιό στο κομπιούτερ μου με tftp, έκανα restart to cisco αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα.
Εννοώ ότι δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ με καμία IP στο Cisco, για να μπώ μέσα. Τώρα τι γίνεται παιδιά?
Help !!!

----------


## AthanasiosDim

Πιο παλιο εσβησες?Δεν θυμαμαι να χρειαζοταν να σβησεις τιποτα...

----------


## andonisvoug

Το αρχειο που ήταν μέσα ήδη (c870-advsecurityk9-mz.124-4.T8.bin).
Δοκίμασα στην αρχή χωρίς να το σβήσω, έβαλα το καινούριο, αλλά πάλι έκανε Boot απο το παλιό. Για αυτό το έσβησα, και άφησα το καινούριο.
Τώρα τι γίνεται?

----------


## costaorf

Αυτό που αναφέρεις ότι έσβησες δεν είναι το firmware που είναι "ενσωματωμένο"αλλά ολόκληρο το IOS. Προσπάθησε να επαναφέρεις το μηχάνημα στην πρότερη κατάστασή του (με το IOS που έχεις) και κάνε upload μόνο το firmware για το ADSL.

----------


## andonisvoug

Ααα ωραία, τώρα μου έκανες την καρδιά περιβόλι!!!
Και πώς επαναφέρουμε το μηχάνημα στην πρότερη κατάστασή του???? Πώς θα συνδεθώ?
Βοηθήστε ρε παιδιά

----------


## costaorf

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ανέφερες παραπάνω ότι κράτησες backup. Είναι πιθανό να μην δουλεύει το SDM αλλά σίγουρα μπορείς να δουλέψεις με CLI.

----------


## diabibas

Αυτό το router δεν έχει από πίσω console port για να συνδεθείς με rollover cable στη σειριακή του υπολογιστή σου?

----------


## costaorf

Φυσικά και έχει όπως το δικό μου 876.
Για οδηγίες δες αυτό. Χρειάζεται όμως πολλή προσοχἠ και να ξέρεις τι κάνεις.

----------


## diabibas

> Φυσικά και έχει όπως το δικό μου 876.
> Για οδηγίες δες αυτό. Χρειάζεται όμως πολλή προσοχἠ και να ξέρεις τι κάνεις.


ΑΑ! γιατί έτσι όπως το έλεγε ο φίλος μας ήταν σαν να μη μπορούσε να συνδεθεί καθόλου. Μάλλον εννοούσε στο SDM.

Εντάξει δεν είναι και τρομερό, να το κάνει από bootstrap, απλώς θέλει μία εξοικείωση σε cli περιβάλλον.

----------


## andonisvoug

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ ήδη εκ των προτέρων για την ανάσα που μου δώσατε μετισ απαντήσεις σας, για λίγο νόμισα ότι πήγαν χαράμι τα λεφτά που εδωσα.
Τώρα, παρακαλώ πέστε μου τι ακριβώς καλώδιο χρειάζεται να αγοράσω (δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρχε στη συσκευασία αλλά θα ξανακοιτάξω).
Δεν με φοβίζει το CLI, (έχω δουλέψει αρκετά σε Linux), αυτό που με φοβίζει  είναι να μην καταλάβω κάτι σωστά και να τα θαλασσώσω περισσότερο. Όπως για παράδειγμα υπέθεσα ότι βάζοντας το καινούριο .ΒΙΝ θα έπρεπε να κάνω delete το παλιό για μπορέσει να κάνει boot το Cisco με το καινούριο.
Τέλος πάντων, φίλε diabibas εξήγησέ μου σε παρακαλώ τι είναι το bootstrap και πως γίνεται.
Παιδιά συχωρέστε με αλλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με Cisco, και από ότι φαίνεται ξεκίνησα με τα δύσκολα.

----------


## euri

Η σύνδεση θα γίνει με το γαλάζιο καλώδιο που (πρέπει να) υπήρχε στη συσκευασία:  από τη μια μεριά 9pin σειριακό, από την άλλη RJ45.

----------


## andonisvoug

Μόλις έψαξα τη συσκευασία και το βρήκα. Το συνδέω και ....

----------


## euri

Σε σειριακή θύρα του υπολογιστή σας, και κατόπιν ξεκινάτε ένα πρόγραμμα Terminal Emulation.  Αν είστε στον κόσμο των Windows, τότε το HyperTerminal θα κάνει τη δουλειά μια χαρά.

----------


## andonisvoug

Φιλε euri σε ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση, αλλά η καντεμιά μου δε λέγεται.
Στο φορητό μου τρέχω μια Lite έκδοση Vista και δεν μπορώ να βρώ το Hyper Terminal.
Μήπως μπορώ να κατεβάσω τίποτα παρόμοιο απο το Νετ?

----------


## euri

Μπορείτε να το βρείτε εδώ.

Εναλλακτικά το PuTTY, καθώς και το Ponderosa.

----------


## andonisvoug

Putty μα φυσικά το χρησιμοποιώ στο Linux.
Δεν έχω μπεί όμως με  hyper terminal, μονο ssh, μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις τι βάζω σαν host?

........Auto merged post: andonisvoug added 1 Minutes and 47 Seconds later........

----------


## euri

Εφόσον η σύνδεση γίνεται μέσω σειριακής θύρας, δεν υπάρχει host.  Θα πρέπει να ορίσετε την αντίστοιχη θύρα com ( ή tty).

----------


## andonisvoug

το βρήκα απλώς έπρεπε να επιλέξω serial , τώρα νομίζω είμαι connected, και τώρα ?

μου δείχνει rommon 2 >
ειναι σωστο?

----------


## euri

Δείτε αυτό το έγγραφο, περιγράφει τη διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσετε.

----------


## andonisvoug

Φίλε euri
εκανα τη διαδικασία και κόλλησα εδώ :
========================================
You should now have a prompt similar to Router(boot)>.
#

If you are still in ROMmon, that means your boot image is either missing or corrupted. If your router has no valid image in Flash or Bootflash, and no other ROMmon upgrade procedure, the only way to recover is to have a similar router with a compatible Flash card, download the image on that router, and then move the Flash card to the one that is stuck.
=============================
Εμένα μετά το reset μου δείχνει rommon 1 >
Τώρα τι γίνεται ?

----------


## euri

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να περάσετε στο router το IOS μέσω xmodem...

Δείτε εδώ.

----------


## andonisvoug

Εντάξει αλλά που πρέπει να είναι το .bin για να μεταφερθεί απο το pc στο μοντεμ ?
Απλώς πρέπει να είναι στο ίδιο dir με το Putty ή θα πρέπει να του δώσω όλο το path?

----------


## euri

Δεν ξέρω πώς συμπεριφέρεται (και αν υποστηρίζει) το PuTTY στη μεταφορά με xmodem.  :Sad:

----------


## andonisvoug

Θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο με καθαρό μιαλό.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω.

----------


## andonisvoug

Παιδιά,
πρωί-πρωί και το μόνο που σκεφτόμουνα στη δουλειά ήταν πως θα επαναφέρω το Cisco.
Ακολούθησα λοιπόν τις οδηγίες σας και όλα πήγαν καλά.
Τώρα έχω παλι το ρουτερ στην πρώτη του κατάσταση. Δεν θα τα κατάφερνα χωρίς την βοήθειά σας, μόνο διαβάζοντας το Cisco Web Site.
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους (ιδιαίτερα εσένα φίλε euri με τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σου).
Μια τελευταία ερώτηση τώρα,
πέστε μου σας παρακαλώ ποιό αρχείο να κατεβάσω και τι διαδικασία να ακολουθήσω για να κάνω upgrade to Cisco.

----------


## euri

Καλημέρα.

Η διαδικασία αναβάθμισης περιγράφεται στο λινκ αυτού του μηνύματος.  Εσείς θα πρέπει να αντιγράψετε το IOS στη flash memory.

Το καινούργιο IOS θα πρέπει να το βρείτε από τον προμηθευτή σας, εκτός αν έχετε πρόσβαση στο site της Cisco.  Η πιο πρόσφατη έκδοση είναι η 12.4.15-XY2 (27-MAR-2008).

----------


## andonisvoug

Έχω βρεί τα ακόλουθα
c870-advipservicesk9-mz.124-15.XY2.bin
και
c870-advsecurityk9-mz.124-15.XY2.bin
Υποθέτω ότι το καθένα εξυπηρετεί διαφορετικούς σκοπούς. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς?
Επίσης είναι σίγουρα τα σωστά για το μοντέλο μου?
Το ρίχνω μέσα απλώς με τφτπ και κάνω restart?

----------


## euri

Ναι, τα σωστά είναι και τα δύο - απλώς είναι διαφορετικά feature sets.  Το advanced ip services έχει κάποια περισσότερα features, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι είναι απαραίτητα για απλή χρήση.

Η εγκατάσταση γίνεται απλά με αντιγραφή του image στην flash μέσω tftp και επανεκκίνηση.

----------


## mspant

Παρεπιπτόντως που θα βρούμε τι διαφορές έχουν οι εκδόσεις 12.4Τ, ΧR2,XY,XE κτλ, τι hardware χρειάζονται πχ dram/flash ...

Συγνώμη για το post

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## euri

Νομίζω αυτές οι πληροφορίες απαιτούν την ύπαρξη login account στο site της cisco για να τις δει κανείς.

----------


## andonisvoug

Και θα χωρέσουν στη Flash ? Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε μόνο 8Μ available, ενώ αυτά είναι 16-19Μ.

----------


## euri

Θα πρέπει να σβήσετε το παλιό...

----------


## andonisvoug

Φιλε euri,
Επειδή δεν θέλω να ξαναπεράσω τα ίδια, σε παρακαλώ επιβεβαίωσε τα παρακάτω:
Συνδεομαι στο Sisco και σβήνω το c870-advsecurityk9-mz.124-4.T8.bin
αμέσως κάνω copy ένα από τα καινούρια και κάνω restart 
Σωστά ?

----------


## euri

Ναι  :Smile:

----------


## andonisvoug

Εντάξει το Upgrade.
Τώρα συνδέομαι κατευθείαν με ADSL2+ στα 12Μ. :Smile:  :Worthy: 
Το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε όμως είναι ότι όταν μπαίνω στο ρουτερ με SDM express μου βγάζει 404 Not Found.
Ξέρεται τίποτα για αυτό?

----------


## AthanasiosDim

Καλημερα,Θα βαλεις το αυθεντικο CD της Cisco στον υπολογιστη και θα κανεις install μεσα απο windows τον SDM Express στο router θα σου το δωσει σαν επιλογη.

----------


## mspant

Γιατί τα c870-advipservicesk9-mz.124-15.XY2.bin και c870-advsecurityk9-mz.124-15.XY2.bin δεν αναφέρονται στη σελίδα της cisco ;

Μόνο τα 12.4ΧW,12.4ΧJ,12.4ΧC,12.4ΧA,12.4T,12.3YT και 12.3ΥΙ βλέπω σύμφωνα με το http://tools.cisco.com/ITDIT/CFN/Dis...rchby=platform.   :Wink:

----------

